# remote start?



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

i asked a reliable car audio tech if he could do it and he basically said no. anyone have any luck getting one installed? is there something to co-operate with immobilizer? yes its a chick tip automatic


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: remote start? (ironmule)*

That's a good question. But it does seem, not possible due to the chip in the key. I hate to say ask the dealer, but I do not see a way with out defeating the immobilizer. I do know it is possible to defeat the immobilizer, people that do engine swaps do just that, but I have no idea what is involved.


----------



## Pmr2.7T (Oct 1, 2008)

I have a 2003 A6 2.7T and my guy had no problems installing a aftermarket alarm and starter there is a special box that comes with the alarm for 100 more the valet key goes in there and it bypasses the immobilizer. Also it has a fuel cutoff so if i start my car and somebody gets in it with out the key and hits the brake or the gas the car shuts off. 
The alarm im useing made by AUDIOVOX its a pager style with a world connect option.
With the world connect option i can call my car form my cell phone form anywhere in the world as long that i have a signal and START, OPEN ALL WINDOWS, AND SET A TURN OFF POINT FORM 5 to 20 MIN.....


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: (Pmr2.7T)*

so there is an option- thanks, i like the idea of the pager.


----------



## a2lowvw (Dec 17, 2000)

*Re: (ironmule)*

just make sure it is a reputable shop and they do a good job of hiding the valet key. a local vw owner had his car stolen cause the thieves were able to locate the key in the car. it was simply stuffed under the dash.


----------



## peperra (Sep 30, 2008)

*Re: remote start? (ironmule)*

My girlfriend bought me one for christmass...and after calling like 10 shops...only one could do it ...for about 350$...i told her to return it!!!! not worth it for that much money!!! good luck


----------



## Pmr2.7T (Oct 1, 2008)

$350 seems right for this install if you want it done right. The valet key box has to be hidden good. But my alarm after 15 sec if i dont turn it off it will shut of my fuel pump and i have a reset button hidden out side of the car to reset the fuel pump so with this set up your car is realy hard to steal......


----------



## ironmule (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: remote start? (peperra)*

i guess i'm either too cheap or not that lazy, thanks for the info guys, its back to cold drives to work, glad its only 8miles.


----------

